# MP3 Song length error



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

So I have a MP3 file from a while ago. The song itself is about 2.5 mins long, but every media player displays it as being 16 mins. The track ends when the counter is at 2.5...
So is there a way to get it to display at 2.5 rather than 16?


----------



## Hypermagic2 (Mar 28, 2006)

simple. convert it to something else. dbpoweramp baby, totally freeeeeee...... that's the way to go. search for it, it's a free audio converter. Freeeeeee..... After the conversion it will reflect the correct values. Free rocks. Because it doesn't cost.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

yey! worked! and it worked for freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. and, yes free rocks rock, 'cuz they're like free weapons.


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

The reason it worked is because dbPoweramp created a new "Tag" for the file. But, it also gave you a porer quality file. Anytime you reencode from 1 lossy format to another lossy format you will lose quality in the file. Now, this may be okay & you may not hear any difference, I just thought I would let you know. I believe you could have just got yourself a "Tag Editor" & edited the length of the song. Don't hold me to this, I could be wrong. That happens now & then. I'm sure you could have found a FREE one of those also.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

MP3Trim will frequently fix this kind of issue, and it doesn't affect the quality.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

oh, i didn't use poweramp, i used Switch. forgot to metion that...
this is fun, let's do it again...
it's freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

tehehehe.


----------

